# New tank suggestions



## raysquared (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm getting the itch to get back into the hobby. I had a Fluval Edge 6 gallon with pressurized CO2 and high lighting. Didn't like the high maintenance of the tank (small opening, algae and sensitive water parameters with such a small tank).

I've been eyeing the 15 gallon Fluval Flex as it comes as a complete kit and seems like a good tank for the price. Larger volume of water, much bigger opening at the top and I plan for this to be a low tech/low light setup (java fern/moss, petite anubias, crypts etc). I really like the look of rimless 12/20 gallon longs but I think that the setup would be much more expensive.

Anyone with experience with this tank or any other ideas/direction would be great!


----------

